# Chauffeur2 Reaches 4000 Posts



## jen56 (Dec 26, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS On Reaching 4000 Posts:

















What an Outstanding Effort and Achievement.










Marvellous,Keep up the Fantastic Work that You do







:jackson:


----------



## devil lady (Sep 27, 2005)

Congrats Chauffeur2, keep up the good work.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Nice job, Dave! Keep up the great work! ray:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Congratulations :4-clap:. What an achievement ray:


----------



## Tony.b99 (Mar 9, 2007)

well done keep up the good work

Tonyray:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Congratulations Dave on reaching 4,000 posts, keep up the great work, well done!

ray:ray:ray: :4-clap::4-clap::4-clap:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations Dave*.:luxhello::luxhello::luxhello:
:4-cheers::4-cheers::4-cheers:
artytimeartytime


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

4000 posts of supremeness. Totally great effort dave. keep it up.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats Dave! Do you know that jen person who started this thread, by any chance? :grin:


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Congrats Dave, nice work. ray:


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Congrats! Keep up the great work!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Congratulations, Dave! :beerchug:


----------



## Dirty_Al (Jun 5, 2007)

Grats on being uumm ... a post ***** I guess


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Thank you one all...its appreciated.

@glas:..Jen56 just happens to be my other ½, and I was not even aware that she was watching my post count. :laugh:

Regards,


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

chauffeur2 said:


> Thank you one all...its appreciated.
> 
> @glas:..Jen56 just happens to be my other ½, and I was not even aware that she was watching my post count. :laugh:
> 
> Regards,


Now start worrying. She's probably watching everything you do. :laugh:


----------



## PanamaGal (Jun 3, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Congrats Dave.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

chauffeur2 said:


> Thank you one all...its appreciated.
> 
> @glas:..Jen56 just happens to be my other ½, and I was not even aware that she was watching my post count. :laugh:
> 
> Regards,


Congrats on the accomplishment. Remember this moment as a teaching opportunity. You can't get by with anything on here with Jen56 watching over you.:4-thatsba:4-dontkno


----------



## Ried (Jan 11, 2005)

Congrats Dave! :woot:



> You can't get by with anything on here with Jen56 watching over you


Hmmmm, seems to me not quite as worrisome as having Zazula watch over you...eh, Dave...?:winkgrin:


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks again Folks....

@ Ried.... Zaz is nuthin compared with Jen :laugh:

@ Tumbles....I don't mind, but sometimes it is a PITA especially when I'm doing an infraction and she wants to pester me with damned questions that side-track me and I have to treble check what I'm doing :grin:

@ JohnthePilot....Yes she does 


Kind Regards,


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Ried said:


> Hmmmm, seems to me not quite as worrisome as having Zazula watch over you...eh, Dave...?:winkgrin:


I wonder who's been giving me a bad, slavedriver's, name... :grin:


@ Dave: And who told you Jen's _not _working for _moi_? :laugh:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Zazula said:


> I wonder who's been giving me a bad, slavedriver's, name... :grin:


I haven't said a word. :1angel: :laugh:


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Never mind Zazula...Jen is a good asset to all at TSF! :grin: (and it does not matter if she _is_ working with _you_! :laugh:

Regards,


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Congratulations Dave!!!!!!


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Congrats Dave, good job :smile:


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Once again...Thank You one and All.*

It is sincerely appreciated when ones efforts are acknowledged.

Kind Regards,


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Congrats Dave*


----------

